# NUD Scout



## TheGoodFight (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's my build and review of my newest bike, the NUD Scout! I'd like to first thank Ryan from NUD for sponsoring the Western Washington University Cycling team and giving us a killer discount on these frames. We bought six of them and they all arrived within 2 weeks of the order date.

I still have to get my fit dialed in, but managed to get in some miles on this bike in the past week (a quick 25-miler with rollers ~2,000 ft. elev. and a 55-miler with not so ideal road conditions), here are my thoughts:
Compared to my old bike (Cannondale CAAD10) the Scout's stiffness stood out the most. Sprinting up hills and for town signs is a lot more responsive and takes a lot less effort. It doesn't beat you up on longer rides though; rutted out roads, cracks in pavements, pot holes, etc. just seemed to disappear under this frame. The best aspect, that I personally like, is descending on this bike. My CAAD10 was a blast to descend on, but this new bike feels a lot more stable and is faster on the same descents. I can't wait for race season to start and try this bike out in some crits and road races.

The build list:
NUD Scout frame
Shimano Ultegra 6800 groupset
Boyd Rouleur 30mm wheelset
Fizik Kurve Chameleon saddle
Fizik Cyrano Aluminum seatpost
Cannondale C2 handlebar
Easton EA70 stem
Cane Creek Forty headset
FSA stainless steel BB30 bearings
Wheels Mfg. BB30 adapter
K-edge chain-catcher
Continental GP 4000s (getting some Conti GP attack/force soon)
Exustar pedals (Speedplay Zero's coming soon!)
Garmin Edge 200 w/SRAM quick-view mount
Elite Custom cages

weight: 16.63 lbs.


The frame came with FSA stainless steel BB30 bearings and crown race pre-installed, a Cane Creek 40 headset, some Tacx carbon paste, and candy!









2014 Shimano Ultegra 6800 









Boyd Rouleur 30mm









and the completed build









Maiden Voyage!


----------



## yogidabear (Mar 4, 2014)

Have you ridden it much? Thoughts? I'm considering purchasing a Scout soon but reviews are sparse.


----------



## TheGoodFight (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, I've put about 600 miles on it so far. I've done some crits, road races, tt's, and fast group rides. It's a lot stiffer and comfortable compared to my old CAAD10 (yeah I know it's aluminum...). It was fairly straight forward to build up; no internal housing, bb was already installed, crown race already installed, etc. Frame size is quite a bit smaller compared to my Cannondale due to the semi-compact geometry, but I like the shorter wheelbase (handles a lot better and is a blast to race crits with).


----------



## yogidabear (Mar 4, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for the update. I'll likely join you as a Scout owner in the next month or so.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Any updates? How's the Scout been holding up? It's been hard to find much 1st hand info on these frames.


----------



## TheGoodFight (Jan 17, 2014)

A couple of new additions; I added a K-edge chain catcher, switched out the handlebars to a FSA traditional bend, and switched out the stem to a Zipp service course sl. I've put about 2,000 miles on it and it's still a great bike without any problems so far.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

Can you give a review of the Boyd Rouleur wheel Set? They're on my shortlist to replace my stock Bonty's.


----------

